# 6V Deep Cycle Battery



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats everyone think the best 6V deep cycle RV battery application is for brand and size if you know. (will do just 2 in series).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I llike Trojan batteries.

The size you get depends on your wallet and the space you have available (in a box) to carry them.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I llike Trojan batteries.
> 
> The size you get depends on your wallet and the space you have available (in a box) to carry them.


Trojan is kind of the one I keep going back to in my search...

They have a T105, 125 and 145 that basically just increase in AH capacity...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Costco battery's are fine by me...







(Check my signature)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jewellfamily said:


> I llike Trojan batteries.
> 
> The size you get depends on your wallet and the space you have available (in a box) to carry them.


Trojan is kind of the one I keep going back to in my search...

They have a T105, 125 and 145 that basically just increase in AH capacity...
[/quote]

I'd go 145 if you were NOT goign to buy a generator....I'd save money and get the 105's if you are planning to buy genertor.


----------



## Ken H (Jun 6, 2011)

Your on the right track for batteries for boondock camping. A marine 12 volt deep cycle isn't a true deep cycle battery....you can research this for yourself. A 6 volt golf cart battery is a True deep cycle battery and can handle the drain and recharge. One thing I found out from a battery sales tech was that the 6 volt battery should be charged at a higher charge rate to warm them up. An external charger would help with this...but that's something to consider for maintaining the battery, but most newer on board chargers to a good job on charging them. You have to remember to remove them from the RV before placing the RV into storage and DO NOT store them on a concrete garage floor in freezing temperatures. This sucks the life out of the battery and will freeze them. Its best to store them on a block of wood or on a work bench and place it on a trickle charger or at least put them on a charger once a month if you can't keep them in a warm place. WARNING: As with all vented batteries, they will off gas hydrogen gas during charging. Do not charge your battery near anything with a flame source or spark to mitigate the possibility of an explosion. A properly maintained 6 volt battery (Golf Cart Battery) will last from about 5-7 yrs, some near 10 years, but depends on the usage. A marine battery will get you 3-5 yrs of life. I too like the Trojan Batteries!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Jewellfamily said:


> Whats everyone think the best 6V deep cycle RV battery application is for brand and size if you know. (will do just 2 in series).


I can highly recommend Interstate U2200 6V batteries.

http://www.interstatebatteries.com/cs_estore/content/product_info/indust_f.asp

See my tag as proof


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Those Interstate U2200's are great bang for the buck and I would indeed recommend them. That said, I have Trojans in my rig.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We do lots of boondocking and use Trojan T125's. One set is on it's 7th year and still going strong. they are rated for hundreds of charge/discharge cycles and actually increase capacity for about the first 50-75 cycles. T145's have slightly more capacity, but carry a much higher price and dealers say sacrifice some reliability to get the extra capacity. Mine regularly get drawn down to less than 50% of capacity and then get charged at 90A (C/3) and keep on going, just can't kill em. Just use a quality charger and watch the water level.

One place 6V don't work as well as 12V is when your going to be mostly drawing very high currents, 150-200A using big inverters (2KW and up). 12V, even Trojan 12V deep discharge have lower internal resistance (thinner and more plates) to deliver higher peak currents and have lower voltage drop.


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 on the Interstate 6V batteries.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

KTMRacer said:


> We do lots of boondocking and use Trojan T125's. One set is on it's 7th year and still going strong. they are rated for hundreds of charge/discharge cycles and actually increase capacity for about the first 50-75 cycles. T145's have slightly more capacity, but carry a much higher price and dealers say sacrifice some reliability to get the extra capacity. Mine regularly get drawn down to less than 50% of capacity and then get charged at 90A (C/3) and keep on going, just can't kill em. Just use a quality charger and watch the water level.
> 
> One place 6V don't work as well as 12V is when your going to be mostly drawing very high currents, 150-200A using big inverters (2KW and up). 12V, even Trojan 12V deep discharge have lower internal resistance (thinner and more plates) to deliver higher peak currents and have lower voltage drop.


Interesting. I'd never heard that about the discharge, but it makes sense.

Personally, I wouldn't buy another Interstate battery if my life depended on it. I've been reasonably satisfied with my Wal-Mart 12v deep cycles. You say Ford, I say Chevy.

In the case of the 6v true deep cycles, there's probably less real difference between brands than the manufacturers would like you to believe. That being said, I've never heard anything negative about Trojans other than maybe being a little higher priced.


----------

